# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  virus làm đầy ỗ đĩa C

## quanghuyz2007

chào các pác

máy tính em sài winxp2, không biết nó bị nhiễm con virus gì nữa, nhưng nó làm cho dung lượng ỗ c (win) đầy hoài, em đã cài bkav, kapersky mà vẩn không diệt được.

mặc dù dung lượng ổ c không còn mb nào trống (0mb free) nhưng win vẩn khởi động và log vào nhanh, có điều khi sữ dụng in hoặc những phần mềm nào đó cần dung lượng thì bị báo lổi. pác nào biết xin hướng dẩn giúp, cảm ơn

cảm ơn các pác đã xem, và mong nhận được phản hồi từ các pác

----------


## conggameviet

bạn thử dùng avira persional xem sao nhé! đây là chương trình diệt vius miễn phí nhưng nằm trong top 10 chương trình diệt virus miễn phí hiệu quả nhất.

----------


## leanhseomxh

dùng avira phải cẩn thận ko nó rất hay ăn nhầm file đấy, lúc đấy ổ đang đầy lại thành trống trơn thì chết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
bạn thử dùng bit 2011 xem sao, nghe các diễn đàn đánh giá cao.

----------


## bebanve

bạn cứ thử dùng phần mềm nào mạnh scan lại 1 lần nữa xem sao nếu ko đc bạn cài lại win lúc cài win xong bạn cài phần mềm diệt virus đầu tiên trước khi cài các phần mềm khác để tránh trường hợp virus lây lang nhanh ^^!

----------


## myhanh2365

bị kiểu này nên sài notron thì tốt hơn ... có thể dùng bản sài thử 30 ngày cũng được ... avira và kap không diệt được đâu ... vì loại virut này dùng cơ chế sao mã và chuyển tên file thành file hệ thống ! còn một số như cmc hay bit thì chỉ có thể cô lập chứ không diệt triệt để !!!

----------


## Huongbavi

hơ! cop dữ liệu cần thiết ra ổ ngoài, format 3 ổ, cài lại win, scan lại lần nữa bằng avr! là xong chứ j?

----------


## balothuhn

mình xài cmc thấy cũng hiệu quả mà.

----------


## vthao93hp

thấy dùng av( cái này diệt virruss khá tốt. ngoài diệt đúng virruss còn diệt luôn cả file bị nhiễm virrus). diệt xong cài lại máy thì máy mới sạch [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

